# Abaco cat or mono needed for instruction charter



## sailndoug (Apr 12, 2002)

Thought I would throw this out to the Sailnet community. I have a prospective client for ASA 101 through 104 instruction. There are a total of 3 adults and 3 children who want the class in the Abacos, preferably on a cat. I have checked the commercial operations and the cost is prohibitive. Anyone have a connection in the Abacos? I am an experienced ASA Instructor (Chapman School of Seamanship, Shake-A-Leg Miami) and licensed captain. I have extensive experience in the Abacos dating back to 1980. Budget will allow for $3000 week for a cat of appropriate size or $1600 for a mono. Need the boat for 7 days/6 nights around the end of June or early July 2009.
Reply to:
[email protected]

Thanks for any help.
Captain Doug Vaughn
561-596-1543


----------

